# Don't want my melt and pour to shine



## chris71 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi all,
This week I am trying melt and pour soap but I don't like the shine. Is it possible to create a matte finish?
Thank you.
Chris


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 12, 2018)

That's kind of the nature of MP.  You could try by adding powdered colorants in matte colors.


----------



## BattleGnome (Oct 12, 2018)

Creative textures might make a difference. I have used press and seal as a mold liner before, the top is textured in a way that might reduce shine


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 12, 2018)

If you get an opaque base such as a gm base they really do not shine. Titanium Dioxide will also help kill the shine. I am no expert at this, I only go by what I would see my daughter do
https://essentialsbycatalina.com/goat-s-milk-melt-pour-glycerin-soap-base


----------



## chris71 (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks. I will try an opaque base and use powdered colorants. I won't add texture because I want a smooth soap. Thank you all for your advice, It helped a lot.


----------



## chris71 (Nov 7, 2018)

chris71 said:


> Thanks. I will try an opaque base and use powdered colorants. I won't add texture because I want a smooth soap. Thank you all for your advice, It helped a lot.


Hi Everyone, Here's an update. I've tried an opaque base soap an it did not shine at all. I have tried to insert a photo but it ended up in a gallery somewhere on this forum (LOL  Hope the second time workedl.  Thank you all for your advice and have a nice day. Chris


----------



## earlene (Nov 11, 2018)

Glad to see you got what you were aiming for.  My granddaughter and I made a MP soap using turmeric as the colorant in this soap and it seems to have reduced the shine quite a bit.  Without the color, this base did shine.  BTW, the soap is actually a mix of MP and CP soap dough for the embellishments.


----------

